# ECU and FUEL?



## Nismo_Joe (Feb 23, 2005)

This is embarassing, but I'm kind of lost.. I've got a menial budget, but the desire to do a turbo kit for my ga. Fabrication and installation aren't problems, niether are tools... but what's the deal with fuel and ecu? One, what would happen if you ran a standard turbo setup at about 7psi on the stock computer? I would think it would be an engine-destroying experiance, wouldn't it? I mean wouldn't that run lean to the point of blowing? Everyone I talk to says I don't need to frig with my computer, but I'm very skeptical. Two, the fuel pump... is it fine? All I need to do is slap in some 370cc injectors? I'm mainly concerned about the ECU, because between making my own parts, fabbing my own charge and exhaust piping and bugging a few DSM-obsessed buddies, A JWT ECU will easily cost more than the rest of my entire setup.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, doing a turbo kit correctly requires spending of money. To do it right, JWT ECU is the easiest, best way to go. Yes, it's expensive.

most turbo kits are expensive. Good manifolds are expensive. Good turbos are expensive, good intercoolers are expensive.

I suggest you spend some time reading around, as everything has been discussed in detail about the GA16 and turbocharging it.


----------



## Nismo_Joe (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, that's the thing. I've been following the forums and NSPM's project ga16de-t project since it's conception, but I don't recall anyone mentioning "what happens if you don't change the ecu? Is that my only option? Modify/change the ecu?

As far as the parts go, I was planning on running with mostly 1g dsm turbo gear (turbo, wg, bov, etc.) and modifying the stock exhaust manifold to fit the units. I run a hotshot header right now, but I'd like to save the money of buying one of the nice mendral bent turbo manifolds. Also, I was planning on useing a front-mounted bluebird intercooler. Aside from the ecu and fuel questions, I was thinking of going with a 2.5" exhaust from the down-pipe back. Is there anything glaringly wrong with these ideas so far, or am I just not getting it? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Nismo_Joe said:


> Well, that's the thing. I've read all the stickies and whatnot and most of the posts in this section, but I've never heard anything relating to much else other than JWT's ecu. Is that my only option? IE. If I go turbo, I *must* modify/change the ecu?


The stock ECU controls the spark advance and air-fuel ratio based on maps built into it. The spark map is too advanced for boost, and will cause detonation when boost comes on. If you change the injectors to 370s, the ecu will not know that, and the engine will run pig rich, won't idle well, and will eat spark plugs at a fantastic rate. 

Lew


----------



## Nismo_Joe (Feb 23, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> The stock ECU controls the spark advance and air-fuel ratio based on maps built into it. The spark map is too advanced for boost, and will cause detonation when boost comes on. If you change the injectors to 370s, the ecu will not know that, and the engine will run pig rich, won't idle well, and will eat spark plugs at a fantastic rate.
> 
> Lew



Blah.. I figured as much. Thanks for the clarification though. As far as my planned setup goes, how does it sound?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo_Joe said:


> Blah.. I figured as much. Thanks for the clarification though. As far as my planned setup goes, how does it sound?


Sounds fine, just don't skip on fuel management as it is the backbone of the wntire setup. There is a ton of info. about turboing the GA and even though no one comes out and says "you can't use your stock ECU" that is implied when the needed modifications are discussed if you understand how the ECU functions. 

Stock fuel pump has been covered as well. Also I personally would use a T25 instead of the DSM turbo but that's just me. 

With all the $$$ you'll be saving with doing the fab work yourself save your pennies and spend them where they count, like a JWT ECU, if that's the most expensive thing so be it, as long as the rest is done correctly it will run great!


----------

